# Rockafella - 1953 Ruff Firestone Super Cruiser - Rat Rod Bike Build Off 12



## kingfish254

Here is my entry in the Rat Rod BIkes Build Off 12.  It's a 1953 Ruff Firestone Super Cruiser.

Here is the Build Thread
http://www.ratrodbikes.com/forum/in...per-cruiser-finished-walkaround-video.103521/

and here is the Finished Thread
http://www.ratrodbikes.com/forum/in...d-thread-ride-video-rollingstonecover.104219/





 

 

 

 

 



Okay, actually it's a modern Ruff Dean euro chopper frame underneath, but my goal was to build it up with original paint parts from a ladies 1953 Firestone Super Cruiser.


----------



## kingfish254

Check this out!!!
The Savannah Bicycle Campaign is gonna use my Rockafella Savannah Theatre Return to the 50s pic for the cover of their new BikeSAV Guide & Map!! 
How sweet is this!!!???!!!!!


----------



## kingfish254

Here is a walkaround video


----------



## Jaypem

Really tight build that one!
Definitely my favorite in terms of how you finished everything. Perfectly detailed.
But like I said at the very beginning...the rest of us were basically aiming for second place


----------



## JimK

You always build awesome bikes and I like this one a lot. But I have to say that I am really digging that theater in the background. I have a thing for old theaters. Keep up the good work. It is always a pleasure to see what you will come up with next.

JimK


----------



## RattyMatt

Sometimes I see a bicycle that makes my mouth drop. This is one of them. Incredible build.

Matt


----------



## Pauliemon

That is BAD ASS! Great job.


----------



## Ed Minas

Awesome!


----------

